# Clean out your hidden Temp files you're not told about by Microsoft (Win98)



## PatrickC (Nov 26, 2005)

Click on Start> Programs> MS-DOS prompt

Now type in these four entries and hit return after each (Order is not important)

deltree /y cookies
deltree /y history
deltree /y temp
deltree /y tempor~1 

The last one you can't find through the Windows interface, but it's there on your drive and now it's erased.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Question/Confirmation?

I don't have access to Win98 and haven't been there for a while, but ....

Are you sure those deletes actually work from a DOS prompt, and that Windows is still not keeping them inuse?

I "thought" that when I ran Win98, I had to do a Restart to DOS in order to delete those files.

And, as a BTW there should be a warning here that DELTREE is a dangerous and unforgiving command, and needs to be treated with respect. It would be better to not use the /Y switch, which then allows you to confirm that the directory names are correct.

Also, the delete of the cookie folder, means you will need to re-supply your Userid/PW to any sites that you have to log on to.


----------



## PatrickC (Nov 26, 2005)

here's the article I got the info. from, I'll let you read for yourself..
http://****microsoft.com/content/ms-hidden-files.shtml

...it has a curse word in the beginning of it, where the **** are, you'll need to replace that part with the dirty word and figure out a way to get that into your browser address bar, if you can't figure it out, I guess ignore this tip. The information is there though. I was surprised to find it out.

And yes, you're right, DELTREE could be a dangerous command if typed in by the wrong hands, but then again, so can the system file checker, so can the regedit, so can the msconfig. I'm not saying do anything you don't know about, I'm telling you about what I have read, tried and used. You could be right about using the MS DOS outside of Windows though, it might not do anything if you use the prompt from the start menu. I usually do these commands before I defragment my HD.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Thanks. That "paranoic" site has been around for quite a while. It's useful to delete these files but NOT because MS is spying on you.

BUT, there are no instructions (that I can find) that says to delete these files from a DOS prompt. 

And, I also "presume" that you have not tried these instructions yourself??


----------



## PatrickC (Nov 26, 2005)

I use the commands as I said, just to make sure my HD is as clean as I can get it before defragmenting. Use them carefully!
Whit, you posted just after I finished my last post.

You're right about that site Whit, it is "paranoic", that guy's off the hizzmoe fo' shizzmoe! It never seizes to amaze me what people are willing to devote their time to.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

But you DO use them from a DOS window?? IE Not from a Command Prompt (F8 at boot time) or a Shutdown > Restart to DOS.

And you get no error messages produced??


----------



## PatrickC (Nov 26, 2005)

Right, I have been using them that way with no problems at all. No errors. What you see for example when entering the DELTREE /y history and hitting enter is..
Deleting history.....


then a few seconds later, there's your cursor again. I just did that from the start menu below.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

After doing that, CD to the History folder and do a DIR *.* /S (or DIR /S *.*) whichever it is. You may have to use the /A {options} to actually see all the Hidden and System files.
(or check the folder size from Explorer after to see if it is really Zero)

Since the DOS window runs on top of Windows, Windows still has those files open which means that the Shell can't remove them. Specifically, the INDEX.DAT file, which is really the file you want to delete. The rest (idividaul files) can be deleted from Explorer.

Any utility programs that need to delete these types of files, do it at reboot time. If it could really be done via the DOS Shell, this would not be required.

And, these days, there are a myriad of Utility apps that will do this type of housecleaning, negating the need for the DOS commands.


----------



## PatrickC (Nov 26, 2005)

You know more than me. I just learn what I need to really, so I can keep my beast running for business purposes. I read that article about a year ago and have been using it ever since for just before defraggin' time, because I like the direct approach rather than installing software to do these tasks.
I don't keep anymore software on my puter' than I need. I recently had to get rid of TweakUI because it was causing conflict on the boot. I only used the program for the Autologin. After reading the sticky tip on "Autologin" which is another bypass of software, I espescially no longer need the software package so famously known as "TweakUI"


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I believe Fred Langa's 'Clean9x' accomplishes the same as your method, PatrickC. 

I have switched to CCleaner as it seems to remove more than Langa's.

Never had trouble with Tweakui, however.


----------



## PatrickC (Nov 26, 2005)

CCleaner is a nice little program :up: 
I think I'll switch to using that, thanks for the tip


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have never seen the tempor~1 files so how do I do a search for them in windows or Dos and look at them?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

From DOS,

*CD \Windows\Tempor~1*

and you should be there.

In order to see ALL the contents you have to use combinations of DIR /AH, DIR /AS, DIR /AHS to see all the hidden, system folders that live underneath.

When I was on 98, once I had Deltree'd this folder, it would then start to appear in Windows.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

From true DOS or will it show in the DOS Promp?

I do not see anything from the DOS Promp.
I just get this here...

C:\>CD \Windows\Tempor~1
Invalid directory


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

This is Win9x?
Have you moved the TIF files elsewhere?

From IE, Tools > Intenet Options > Temporary Internet Files > Settings Button

you can see the "Current Location".

And yes, they should be viewable from a DOS window. Just not removable.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes 98SE

Ok if the Tempor~1 is the Temporary Internet File then there is no files in it. 
C:\WINDOWS\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files is where my folder is.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

In which case you would

CD \WINDOWS\Locals~1\Tempor~1

To get into the directory

and if you wanted to blow it all away in DOS

Deltree \WINDOWS\Locals~1\Tempor~1


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks that worked.


----------

